# إنتاج الشحوم من الزيوت المستعملة



## قوة الابداع (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،،

أخواني الأعزاء نسمع عن إنتاج الشحوم من الزيوت المستعملة ما هي الأدوات والمعدات اللازمة و ما هي خطوات التحضير وهل يوجد إضافات كيميائية لهذه العملية.

وهل من الممكن و من السهل و تصميم وتركيب خط إنتاج الشحوم محلياً.

أرجو من جميع من لديه علم ومعرفة في هذا المجال أن ينشر علمه وينفع اخوانه.

والله يرعاكم


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياسيدى بارك الله فيك


----------



## قوة الابداع (8 يوليو 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة الذي لديهم معرفة بهذه الطريقة التعليق على الموضوع


----------



## حسام النجار (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الزيوت المستخدمه والغير صالحه للاستهلاك الانساني يتم استخدامها في صناعه الصابون او العلف عن طريق اضافه نسبه من الدهون الي مكونات العلق ولكل استخدام معدات وطريقه خاصه بها

ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## احمد جواد علي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*الزيوت المستخدمه*

اخي العزيز
الزيوت المستهلكه الناتجه من محرك السيارات لا تحول الى شحوم بصوره رئيسه بل يعاد استخدامها بعد تنقيتها وتسمى Reclamation of Engine oil

وهناك طريقتان للتنقيه
1- باستخدتم حامض الكبريتيك والنوره
2- باستخدام التقطير الفراغي عند درجة حراره عاليه

الطريقه الاولى وهي على شكل وجبات Batch Processممكن ان تلوث البيئه وهي مطبقه في مصر بصوره مكثفه وهناك معمل واحد في الامارات تم غلقه بسبب تلويثه للبييئه
الطريقه الثانيه هي الطريقه المطبقه عالميا والتي لا تلوث البيئه وتعمل بصوره مستمره

وهناك معلومات تصميميه تفصيليه في الانترنيت عن الطريقتين وقد كان لي اهتمام سابق حول هذا الموضوع
والسلام...د. احمد الدلال


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسام النجار (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لانتاج الشحوم من الزيوت المعدنيه المستعمله نحتاج الي الادوات الاتيه:- 1) وحده ترشيح الزيوت وهي مزوده بفلترين احدهما خشن والاخر ناعم (2) وعاء تسخين يشمل سخان كهربائي وبه قلاب (3) حوض صلب يستخدم في عمليه التبريد . ولانتاج 1 طن شحم يلزم الاتي :- 1) 1 طن زيت مستعمل يفقد منه كميه 150 كجم اثناء عمليه الغلي والترشيح
2 ) 150 كجم كربونات كالسيوم علي شكل حجر (3 ) حمض كبريتيك مخفف 3 لتر حمض مركز يضاف لكل لتر 2 لتر ماء ( 4 ) 12 لتر سولار لتخفيف المحلول
طريقه التصنيع :- 1) ترشيح الزيوت وفصل الشوائب والرمال (2) وضع الزيوت في وعاء تسخين لغليها عند 110 م للتخلص من كميات المياه المتعلقه بتجميع الزيوت (3) يضاف كربونات الكالسيوم للحصول علي درجه التماسك واللزوجه المطلوبه ثم يضاف حمض الكبريتيك المخفف مع التسخين المستمر والتقليب لمده ساعتين
4) يصب المخلوط في اوعيه ثم يترك ليبرد ويغطي لمده يومين ويضاف السولار لتخفيف القوام ليسهل تعبئته بنسبه 20 لتر/طن شحم


----------



## zizoamr36 (28 يوليو 2013)

هذه طريقة تكرير الزيوت المستعملة و ليست لانتاج الشحم


----------



## شوقي شحرة (4 يناير 2014)

يسلمووووو حبيبي


----------



## zizoamr36 (22 يناير 2014)

الحمد لله انا الان با نتج اجود انواع الشحم


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Chemical10 (1 أغسطس 2014)

وهل صحيح انه يمكن استخدامها كزيت للسيارات؟


----------



## mhmd brakat (24 فبراير 2015)

ياجماعة ياريت لو تقولو الطريقة الصحيحة ولو فيه حد ممكن يقولها مقابل فلوس او مشاركة ياريت ده ايميلي انا جربت الزيت مع حمض الكبريتيك واكسيد الكالسيوم ومنفعش ووجدت كل المواقع بتكذب طريقة كربونات الكالسيوم دي.

ده ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## الناصح الامين (30 مارس 2015)

مشكورين


----------

